# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  آموزش گام به گام SharePoint 2013 بخش پنجم ساخت وبلاگ

## mehdin69

آموزش تصویری Sharepoint 
مدرس : سید مهدی ناظم السادات

ادامه فایل ها در پست بعدی می باشد

----------


## mehdin69

ادامه فایل های آموزش

----------

